# Root of the problem



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just pulled this back ...even had earth worms in it


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

you think there might be a "small" separation in that line ?:thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Just pulled this back ...even had earth worms in it


 I thought you didnt do "service " work ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope there weren't any worms harmed in that episode. Or I'll call PETA, (people for the ethical treatment of animals).


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I see wipes. No warranty. Good job OS. Are/did you camera the line?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you pull the worms out and go fishing?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hope there weren't any worms harmed in that episode. Or I'll call PETA, (people for the ethical treatment of animals).


LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I thought you didnt do "service " work ?


We do service calls ... This site is an apartment building we take care of ...

Nights and weekends I do all the calls... By myself ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hope there weren't any worms harmed in that episode. Or I'll call PETA, (people for the ethical treatment of animals).


Hey I saved those earth worms life's ...

This building is close to 100 years old ... I sure the main sewer line has seen better days ...

I never bothered to get a camera ... Never seen much potential making money with it ... Other than selling a sewer replacement ...

Digging down to our sewers here is no small to do ...

Foundation alone the sewer is minimum 6 ft and lower ...


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Hey I saved those earth worms life's ...
> 
> This building is close to 100 years old ... I sure the main sewer line has seen better days ...
> 
> ...


6 foot minimum


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Hey I saved those earth worms life's ...
> 
> This building is close to 100 years old ... I sure the main sewer line has seen better days ...
> 
> ...


Same here. Mostly 8-10 for private sewers, up to 20 for city. It isn't as bad as you'd think. I'm not out there with a shovel digging replacements. You need a backhoe to even bid that work. The only thing that sucks is it only leaves sewer replacements for the big boys.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Same here. Mostly 8-10 for private sewers, up to 20 for city. It isn't as bad as you'd think. I'm not out there with a shovel digging replacements. You need a backhoe to even bid that work. The only thing that sucks is it only leaves sewer replacements for the big boys.


I got the equipment and did tons of them ... The only problem is no where to throw the dirt ..

I got no more interest in doing them .. Because there is so many thing run under the ground now ...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice machine. It was the perfect choice. Hope you had fun cleaning the cable.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hope there weren't any worms harmed in that episode. Or I'll call PETA, (people for the ethical treatment of animals).


"Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are" (LTCG) :laughing:


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

6 feet and below? Here in the silicon valley, laterals are sometimes only 2 feet down when they come out the house.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Same here. Mostly 8-10 for private sewers, up to 20 for city. It isn't as bad as you'd think. I'm not out there with a shovel digging replacements. You need a backhoe to even bid that work. The only thing that sucks is it only leaves sewer replacements for the big boys.


Don't you have excavation companies around you where you could sub the excavation out too?


----------

